# Pregnant with no thyroid... Information needed



## Mrs.B (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new here but not to thyroid issues 
We recently found out we are expecting our 2nd. I am ecstatic but want nothing to do with my last labor and delivery. I have reason to believe I am pooling. My rt3 is always high. I feel pretty good on 4 grains nature throid so I continued with that during my first pregnancy. In the meantime I went through 4 ob's. finally found one and he drew some labs and told me i have toxic levels in my system and to stop taking all, that my body had enough "stored" to last me the remainder of the pregnancy. I fought with him and stayed on 1 grain. Woopty woop.. I couldn't get out of the chair. I went from walking 5 miles a day to nothing! Anyway my question is does anyone have or had this issue before? This time I have an appt with an Endo ( who is supposedly open minded, we'll see) I'm hoping she can convince him to keep me on my meds. In the meantime I'm avoiding making that first appt. I'm already on prenatals. Also my adrenals are fatigued. I'm hoping to fix that with cytomel after baby. I'm read somewhere that the placenta only allows through what the baby needs as far as thyroid hormones. Also when he said I have "toxic" levels I never had a hyper symptom, which was why I had RAI, so I know what to look for. Any info is appreciated. I'm really hoping I can go on cytomel during this pregnancy.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask for copies of the labs your OB drew and post them along with ranges please.

If you have any other labs prior to the last drawn post those as well.

My gut reaction would be to test your thyroid levels and increase your dose when they come into better range.

Being hypo can also cause issues and you do not need to feel hypo during pregnancy.

I way hyper when I was pregnant and my kids are both fine. I know I was because eventually I was diagnosed with Graves 7 years post pregnancy. I can tell by photographs of my eyes and also how I felt that I was hyper


----------



## Mrs.B (Jul 25, 2013)

I will post those tomorrow, need to find them. 
Thanks for the reply. Have you heard anything about the placenta only allowing what the baby needs? I would love this for ammo when I go to the ob.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Dr Alan Rubin's book "Thyroid for Dummies" discuesses pregnancy and thyroid hormones. You can also contact him via email with questions.


----------

